# Good weekend in Michigan



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

Went out with my good buddy Joshua Mapes.
Seen 10 got three.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !! wish they would open more areas here in Az for night hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Kevin and Joshua ! Sounds like a good time !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, nice looking yote's.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like a great weekend of calling how is the fur looking


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

fur is still looking good, this female was starting to lose some belly fur but topside was fine


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice! Congrats!

What was the weight on that 1st one? Looks huge!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Saving fawns one coyote at a time! Great work, men!


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

Between 46 and 48#


----------

